# [HELP] Basic Theming



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, i am looking for some help to learn how to change pgn files and learn to use apk multi tool. I understand how to get the systemUI.apk where the png id like to change are. Thank for any help!


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Most if not all of the pngs that you would change are in Res/drawable+xdpi. If you aren't changing any XML files or any code from smali(.dex) then you really don't even have to use apk manager. Just download 7zip and open up the apk using 7zip and drag in the new png's that you want to change and close out 7zip and your done. The same thing goes for framework-Res.apk. you will find most of the ui except for battery png's and some other ui components are in framework.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Once i change the png then what do i? do i just transfer that apk over to my phone and install it or do i need to do it some other way?


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Also do I just change the name of the .png to to the name if the png that it originally was?


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> Also do I just change the name of the .png to to the name if the png that it originally was?


Yes you have to make sure you chang the PNG name to the same name of the PNG before you drag it into the apk from 7zip.

Your best bet is to take a zip from another theme that you download and use the zip structure for your newly changed apk and use zip to open the zip and delete the files (not folders) in 7zip and put in the apk that you changed and then close 7zip and flash. You can usual push the apk to your phone via adb but I have issues with that and fc due to permissions not being right. I always just keep a zip that someone else made handy and put my new Apks in the zip using 7zip. You have to use 7zip and not winrar or anything else because 7zip is the only archiverr that won't mess with the compression etc

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome going to go give it a shot now


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> Awesome going to go give it a shot now


Here is a template that you can use. All you need to do is drop the apk in the right folder ans flash. Dont change the folder structure as you will get an error in recovery. Let me know if it doesn't flash for some reason

http://goo.gl/2gjU4

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> Awesome going to go give it a shot now


Just hit the thanks button if I have helped

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Your method works great.. It'd a good start to theming. So addicting!


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey would would I go about missing the soft keys? Where would find the png files


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> Hey would would I go about missing the soft keys? Where would find the png files


What do you mean my missing soft keys? If all you want to do is change the soft keys PNG they are all in system apk under Res/drawable-xdpi. Each soft key has two images one for vertical and one for landscape. They are names ic sysbar search etc or something like that I don't remember the exact names

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry I meant theming the soft key images..thank you so much for your help


----------



## dustinb17 (Jun 10, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> Sorry I meant theming the soft key images..thank you so much for your help


I would download an app called "gimp" for your computer. It's a great tool for editing images and I use it all the time.

It would allow you to open an image (like a Soft Key image) and paste an image of your choice in place of the stock Soft Key image. So if you find a magnifying glass png online you can open the search Soft Key image, post your new one in place of the stock image and save it.

That way you just have to save it after you've replaced the image and you know it'll be the correct size and name.


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you I was actually using it but manually resizing the images, I had no idea I could just open the old file and then replace the picture! Any hints for trying to theme wifi signal bars or 4g bars.do I just do it like I would other png files? Thanks for all the help


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you I was actually using it but manually resizing the images, I had no idea I could just open the old file and then replace the picture! Any hints for trying to theme wifi signal bars or 4g bars.do I just do it like I would other png files? Thanks for all the help


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> Thank you I was actually using it but manually resizing the images, I had no idea I could just open the old file and then replace the picture! Any hints for trying to theme wifi signal bars or 4g bars.do I just do it like I would other png files? Thanks for all the help


In same directory as soft key png's. You would have to edit or swap out all sets of the following

stat_sys_data_fully_connected_4g

stat_sys_signal

stat_sys_wifi_signal

Etc, you will get the idea once you open the apk and explore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Trying this, but not seeing in 7zip how to copy and paste the batt.png's from one .apk to another, it only gives the option to copy to the folder the .zips are in.
EDIT: Opened both systemui.apk's with 7zip, deleted all the batt.png's from one, dragged and dropped the ones I wanted from the other .apk. Have to flash the new rom, then backup, then try it. Might be interesting, even if this doesn't work, I'm learning! It's like how we used to do mods on the original razr phone back in the day, I never got very good with hex edits, but modding was kinda primitive in those days, and RSD Lite was hard to find...


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Worked perfect!


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

9wire said:


> Worked perfect!


You don't have to delete the png's and copy them. If they are the same names all you have to do is deal them into the folder in 7zip. 7zip will automatically replace the png's 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

I also use 7-zip for small themeing like battery mods. I'm really wanting to learn the correct way by using apk tool or sdk or maybe there's another way I'm not familiar with. Is there any helpful person out there that could coach me some or maybe start a YouTube channel on how to? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

9wire said:


> Trying this, but not seeing in 7zip how to copy and paste the batt.png's from one .apk to another, it only gives the option to copy to the folder the .zips are in.
> EDIT: Opened both systemui.apk's with 7zip, deleted all the batt.png's from one, dragged and dropped the ones I wanted from the other .apk. Have to flash the new rom, then backup, then try it. Might be interesting, even if this doesn't work, I'm learning! It's like how we used to do mods on the original razr phone back in the day, I never got very good with hex edits, but modding was kinda primitive in those days, and RSD Lite was hard to find...


just drag and drop whatever you want! As long as there named the same they'll copy rite over. I grab all battery and charge animations and drop them directly into a flashable zip 
Another thing that's helpful is to extract all the images so you can see what's what in a windows explorer view:rolleyes:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

So you know endless2232 & spchicks_09 have great tutorials on xda about theming, and there is also a thread for apk manager for when you do need to use the tool for compiling the "encrypted" .9.pngs


----------

